# nachfolger für mx518 gesucht



## Da_Frank (28. Juni 2009)

*nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hallo liebe pcghler,

gestern habe ich meine mx518 verkauft und nun suche ich einen nachfolger.
preis ist vorerst nicht so wichtig.
Schlagt einfach was vor, in meiner näheren auswahl ist die g5, lachesis oder kone, wenn ihr eine noch bessere kennt lasst es mich wissen.

vielen dank.


----------



## Pommes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> wenn ihr eine noch bessere kennt lasst es mich wissen.



G9(x) 
Ist aber nicht für jeden passend


----------



## mr_sleeve (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



light-clocker schrieb:


> G9(x)
> Ist aber nicht für jeden passend



stimmt weil die wenn man zu lange finder hat nicht gescheit in der Hand liegt  Ich würd die G5 holen


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

g5 kann ich auch empfehlen, hatte sie 3 jahre lang und war sehr zufrieden,
hab sie jetzt aufgrund eines defekts gegen eine g9 ausgetauscht, welche zwar genauer ist und bei mir auch sehr gut in der hand liegt, jedoch nicht jedermanns sache ist


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

2:0 für die G5. Ich warte noch bis heute Abend, gut ist abend bis zum späten Abend 
wenn bis dahin keiner was gegen die G5 oder für eine andere Maus sagt wird die G5 bestellt.


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ich würde dir empfehlen:
geh in den media markt saturn deiner wahl und nimm da alle mäuse mal in die hand und beweg sie dort

dann kannst du auf jeden fall sagen ob sie ergonomisch geformt sind

ich würde dir von den genannten die g5 nur bedingt empfehlen, weil sie 
a) nicht viel besser als die mx518 ist
b) auch nicht sonderlich neu

von deiner auswahl wäre ich für die kone

p.s. unter uns: ich würde mir wieder eine mx 518 holen...


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

wieder eine mx518?^^ also wenn neu, und neu kostet sie 28 inkl. versand. dann kann ich auch gleich die 35 für eine g5 zahlen meinste nicht?


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

naja ich habe beide gehbat und die g5 unterscheidet sich nciht von der mx518 im alltag außer das die g5 auffälliger ist(mir gefällt sie nicht)


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ich sag: nimm mal in nem laden die g9 in die hand und wenn sie dir liegt, kauf sie!! (jedoch nicht im laden, da sind sie zu überteuert!!)
und wenn nicht kauf dir ne g5


----------



## eVoX (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Da stimm ich _caine2011_ zu, wenn dir die MX518 gefallen hat, warum nicht wieder kaufen.
Hab meine MX518 schon seit 3 Jahren und ich würde die wieder kaufen.


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

nochmal die gleiche? nee.. wenn dann den nachfolger also die g5, werd morgen mal im mediamarkt befummeln gehn


----------



## SCUX (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> in meiner näheren auswahl ist die g5, lachesis oder kone, wenn ihr eine noch bessere kennt lasst es mich wissen.
> .


ich hatte (bzw hab sie noch) die G5, dann die KONE die ich wiederum wegen einem Defekt nach 6Monaten in eine Mamba getauscht habe.

Fakt ist, die Kone ist wesentlich größer von der Fläche die du im Vergleich zur MX/G5&7 hast.
Das Steuergefühl ist also wesentlich anders.
Die Kone würde ich vom Griffgefühl eher mit einer G9 einreihen.

Raten würde ich dir also zu einer G5. Was die Tastenklicks und das Gehäuse angeht ist die für mich ungeschlagen 
Preis/Leistung ist einfach 

Die Kone ist halt cooler, neuer und moderner (wobei rein spielerich ein wirklicher Unterschied wohl nur von einem ProGamer erkennbar ist).
Als ich mich nach einer Zeit an die Haptik gewöhnt habe klappte es wieder gut mit dem spielen...bis zum Mausradruch 

Klutten hat ja die Kone mit der Logitech verglichen in seinem sehr schönen Test  ....der steht oben in der Threadübersicht...

Anfassen in einem Laden ist immer gut!!!!
Frag aber ein Verkäufer ob er dir die Mäuse "runter" holt und teste sie auf einem Screibtisch der darumsteht.....meist sind die Mäuse nämlich oben auf einem Regal abgestellt und festgeschnallt  da kommt kein Feeling auf...


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Werde morgen in MediaMarkt gehen. Dann kann ich sie ja testen. also g5 ist im moment die beste oder?


----------



## Gott des Stahls (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ich würde eine Kone nehmen.Die ist wirklich Genial!Die Maus macht von der ersten Sekunde an Spaß.Dann aber nur in Kombi mit einem Roccat Taito


----------



## SCUX (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> also g5 ist im moment die beste oder?


die Beste wofür genau? im Vergleich zu was oder wem?
ich denke es kommt sehr darauf an WAS du suchst 
wie sind deine Hände gebaut?
welche Spiele spielst du?
auf was legst du mehr wert, Optik<--->Technik
soll es evtl farblich oder vom Stil her zu was anderem passen?
was willstdu ausgeben?
usw usw usw

mit pauschale Urteile wirst du nicht auf der sicheren Seite stehn...was nützt es dir wenn dir jemand seine Meinung sagt über etwas ohne deine Umstände zu kennen und noch schlimmer ohne das du weißt auf was derjenige wert legt 
Die allermeisten Tipp hier sind ehrlich und gut gemeint, nur wesentlich dienlich sind sie der Sache wohl eher selten...


----------



## Pacemaker (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Also ehrlich, verkauft?

Das ist DIE Maus schlechthin 
Nichts unnötiges, aber auch nicht mager ausgestattet. Alles was das Herz begehrt (zumind meins in der Hinsicht ).

Aber wenn meine kaputt ginge, dann würde ich entweder wieder kaufen oder mich an einer neuen Logitech probieren (ergo G5).

Andere Hersteller bedeueten (fast) immer auch anderes Feeling. Das ändert sich natürlich zur G5 auch, aber bleibt ähnliches Schema.


----------



## eVoX (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Lieber G5, die Kone ist noch zu teuer.
Die G5 Bekommst du hier: Logitech G5 refresh Laser Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wenn du 53€ übrig hast:Hardware Roccat Kone Laser Gaming Mouse USB ROC-11-500 Demo - hoh.de


----------



## Ahab (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

auf jeden fall die G5. nach ner MX518 wär das ideal, weil sich die formen doch stark ähneln. die deathadder von razer wär evtl noch ne alternative. in jedem fall würd ich aber noch nen medimax o so aufsuchen, zum probeanfassen


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



SCUX schrieb:


> die Beste wofür genau? im Vergleich zu was oder wem?
> ich denke es kommt sehr darauf an WAS du suchst
> wie sind deine Hände gebaut?
> welche Spiele spielst du?
> ...



im vergleich zu den anderen mäusen die ich genannt hab.
ich suche eine maus
meine hände sind nicht klein aber auch nicht übermäßig groß, son mittelding halt.
ich zock cod4, crysis, stalker, coh... also mehr die shooter 
optik 0 technik 100... wenn me maus übelst gute technik hat würde ich sie kaufen, auch wenn sie nicht die schönste ist.
farblich sollte sie jetzt nicht knallrot sein, sondern eher schlicht schwarz, da ich ein QcK steelpad hab.
preis ist nicht so wichtig, wenn die kone wirklich so spitze ist würde ich auch die 50 euro für die ausgeben.


----------



## caine2011 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

naja ich find die kone geil hat einfach überragende features, wenn du ne g5 nimmst hast du nur eine mx518 in anderem gewand

p.s. sag uns mal was der mm test gebracht hat


----------



## SCUX (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> im vergleich zu den anderen mäusen die ich genannt hab.
> ich suche eine maus



warum du dich für deine Mäuse "damals" entschieden hast steht nicht dabei, ergo wäre der einzig logische Tipp nochmals die Gleiche zu holen, bzw den baugleichen Nachfolger---> G5



> -meine hände sind nicht klein aber auch nicht übermäßig groß, son mittelding halt.
> -ich zock mehr die shooter.
> -optik 0 technik 100...
> -gute technik
> ...


nun die Kone hat wohl die neuste (beste?) Technik, zudem ein paar nette Spielereien wie Lichteffekte und ne sehr verspielte Software zum Allerlei herumstellen und programmieren.
Das Mausradproblem (bekannt) dürfte wohl in den neueren Generationen nicht mehr vorhanden sein.....
Ich empfehle dir dringend den Test von Klutten dir anzuschauen!
*da steht so ziemlích ALLES über die Kone drinn was man wissen muss*


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Die G5 ist ja nicht gerade baugleich. Liegt etwas besser in der Hand, hat Gewichte und hat mehr DPI.

Ich habe die 1.Version der G5 (der Rostlook^^) und bin immernoch mit ihr zufrieden. Stehe auf was schweres und großes in der Hand, deshalb ist diese perfekt. <- Ich bin hetero, bevor hier jmd. das anders auffast


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Stehe auf was schweres und großes in der Hand, deshalb ist diese perfekt.





Muss mal schaun ob ichs heut überhaupt zum media schaff.
wenn ja werde ich euch natürlich bericht erstatten^^

Edit: Hier mal ein Zitat von klutten:

Besonders interessant ist die Kone für Spieler, die bisher an ihrer MX518 gehangen haben. Trotz des doppelten Preises bietet der Neuling von Roccat ein gleiches Gefühl beim Greifen und die Performance ist um Längen besser.

Sagt das nicht eigentlich schon alles?^^ Also ich mein, Klutten ist doch hier einer der erfahrenen, wenn er die kone voll und ganz empfiehlt und ihr 9,8 von 10 punkten gibt, wie er auch in seinem preview geschrieben hat, ist das doch eigentlich die perfekte Maus?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Mach doch ein PCGH-Print-Abo, da gibts die Kone für umme als Werbeprämie.


btw.: ich hatte 2 Jahre die MX 518 nebst einer MX 1000 zum arbeiten und jetzt nutze ich die G9 und die Kone, die sind beide erste Sahne und halte infach noch nen Tacken geschmeidiger als die MX518, dafür kosten se halt auch entsprechend.

Wie soll ich´s erklären, ist wie wenn du seither nen Golf hattest und dann in nen Audi A4 einsteigst, alles halt ne Ecke hochwertiger und edler 

Greetz


----------



## DrSin (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Die Kone hatte Anfangs ihre Problemchen, aber wenn du dir jetzt eine von z.B. Amazom berstellst, bekommst du mit ziemlicher sicherheit eine die keine Probleme mehr hat.

Ich nutze sie seit Februar und will sie nicht mehr missen.
Abgesehen von den Spielerein mit der Beleuchtung (wobei es nice ist wenn die Maus zur G15 passt ) kannst du wirklich alles Einstellen.
Vorher hatte ich die MX1000 und die Sidewinder X5 und muss echt sagen das die bei der Kone an alles gedacht haben.
Und vom handgefühl wird dir die Kone auch gefallen wenn du mit der 518 gut klargekommen bist!
Ich bereue das investierte Geld jedenfalls nicht.

Achja, als Mauspad hab ich das Taito, davor das Razer eXact Mat, das Razer flutscht zwar wie sau aber auf dem Taito ist die Kone sowas von genau... echt genial!


----------



## majorguns (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ich würde dir auch raten zuerst in den Laden gehen, da mehrere Mäuse testen und dann z.B. bei Amazon bestellen. 
Ich selbst habe die G5 und kann sie für Leute mit sehr großen Händen empfehlen, sie ist ergonomisch, hat an der Seite 2 praktische Zusatztasten, eine gute Verarbeitung, eine angenehme Oberfläche, ein 4 Wege Scroll Rad, Gewichte und ein 2000dpi Lasersensor. 
Wenn du er kleinere Hände haben solltest würde ich eine G9 (x) empfehlen, sie ist ohne die Außenschale mehr für kleinere hände geeignet, auch einige Features sind noch ein klein wenig besser als die der G5, aber ich würde die letzendliche Entscheidung von der -ganz Persönlichen- Ergonomie abhängig machen.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

in der endrunde stehen... kone vs G5


----------



## DrSin (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Dann ab in die City und die Mäuse auf Probe begrabschen


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

joo^^


----------



## Jami (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Also ich empfehle die Habu von Microsoft, allerdings nur für Rechtshänder, und auf jeden Fall vorher testen. Es gibt nämlich anscheinend mehrere Revisionen, von denen eine, nämlich die, die Mediamarkt und Saturn anscheinend noch zur Genüge auf Lager haben, bei der der tastenanschlag einfach unvergleichlich ist. Und ich Depp kauf sie mir Online um 10€zu sparen und 3 Wochen zu warten, und hab jetzt nen nicht ganz6 so  tollen Tastenanschlag... 
Naja, ist trotzdem eine Gute Maus. Allerdings zickt die Software ab und zu. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch die Sharkoon FireGlider Gaming Mouse empfehlen, die läuft wie geschmiert, die Software ein Traum, Ergonomie Top, und kostet nur 21€! Ist echt unglaublich die Maus. Allerdings stört das Flammendesign vielleicht manchen, und die Oberfläcjhe ist glatt, aber sonst top!


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Mein Mediamarkt hatten sie nur die G5, die ich von der Form her ja schon von der MX518 kannte, fühlt sich allerdings besser an und ist griffiger durch die oberfläche finde ich. Die kone hatten sie leider nicht 

@jami vor einem jahr hat ich schonmal ne habu, war absulut nicht mein fall da der laser so stark war das ich wenn ich am äußeren ende vom pad war und die Maus wieder nach innen setzen wollte selbst bei 5cm anheben noch reagierte, was gamen für mich so ziehmlich unmöglich macht.


----------



## Bullveyr (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



SCUX schrieb:


> nun die Kone hat wohl die neuste (beste?) Technik, ...



Der Sensor hat inzwischen auch schon fast 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel (zumindest die erste Maus mit dem Sensor), da gibts inzwischen neueres am Markt, auch vom gleichen Hersteller.

Beste ist sowieso relativ, hängt schon mal alleine davon ab was man von seiner Maus genau verlangt.

Persönlich halte ich von der Kone absolut nichts, was aber nicht heißt, dass es für viele eine sehr gute Maus ist.


----------



## SCUX (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Der Sensor hat inzwischen auch schon fast 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel (zumindest die erste Maus mit dem Sensor),* da gibts inzwischen neueres am Markt, auch vom gleichen Hersteller*.


vieleicht schreibste auch noch eins zwei Sätze dazu wer/wie/was es genau ist 



> Beste ist sowieso relativ, hängt schon mal alleine davon ab was man von seiner Maus genau verlangt


da haste 100% Recht, und das schrieb ich ja schon so


----------



## SCUX (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Die G5 ist ja nicht gerade baugleich. Liegt etwas besser in der Hand, hat Gewichte und hat mehr DPI.


mit baugleich meinte ich das Gehäuse und die damit verbundene Griffigkeit...
und grevierende Unterschiede gibt es ja da nicht wirklich (wenn sie sich auch von der Technik oder Zusatzfuntkionen natürlich unterscheiden)

*hier mal ein direkter Vergleich der Generationenhttp://farm3.static.flickr.com/2225/1535673627_21584ed8bd.jpg?v=0


----------



## Bullveyr (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Die Kone hat den Avago ADNS-6090 Sensor (k.A. wieso der Data Sheet nicht mehr online ist, findet man aber auch per Google). Der Sensor wurde erstmals in der Logitech G9, welche auf der GC 2007 vorgestellt wurde, verwendet.

Aktuelles Flaggschiff von Avago ist der ADNS-9500 welcher erstmals in der Logitech G9x zum Einsatz kommt. Logitech scheint anfangs Exklusiv-Rechte auf den Sensor gehabt zu haben (nichts ungewöhnliches), jedenfalls hat Avago den Sensor erst 4 Monate nach der Vorstellung der Logitech G9x vorgestellt. Der "echte" Release der G9x hat sich aber nach hinten verschoben weil Logitech erst die Lager mit den G9 leerräumen will.

Microsoft Bluetrack (sidewinder X8) und der Philips twin-eye, der in der Razer Mamba werkelt (PLN-2032 ?) sind auch aktueller, d.h. aber noch lange nicht besser.

PS: Aber eigentlich interessiert das kein Schwein.


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Mein Mediamarkt hatten sie nur die G5, die ich von der Form her ja schon von der MX518 kannte, fühlt sich allerdings besser an und ist griffiger durch die oberfläche finde ich. Die kone hatten sie leider nicht
> 
> @jami vor einem jahr hat ich schonmal ne habu, war absulut nicht mein fall da der laser so stark war das ich wenn ich am äußeren ende vom pad war und die Maus wieder nach innen setzen wollte selbst bei 5cm anheben noch reagierte, was gamen für mich so ziehmlich unmöglich macht.



wenn du Mäuse testen willst geh am besten zu Saturn die haben immer ne relativ große Auswahl (ausgepackt)


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

hmm weiß nicht, vielleicht kann ich ja auch gleich die g5 bestelln, nachdem was ich hier gehört hab scheit es echt die beste für mich zu sein, und pl verhältnis hat se auch ein gutes.


----------



## PIXI (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

hallo frank

schau dir auch mal diese hier an
heise online-Preisvergleich: Gigabyte GM-M8000 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB / Deutschland

soll laut pcgh auch nicht schlecht sein.

gruß PIX


----------



## eVoX (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



PIXI schrieb:


> hallo frank
> 
> schau dir auch mal diese hier an
> heise online-Preisvergleich: Gigabyte GM-M8000 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB / Deutschland
> ...



Da würd ich doch lieber die G5 vorziehen als diese hier


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar, vom preis her noch ok und wenn sie technisch was drauf hat durchaus auch eine überlegung wert.


----------



## KempA (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ich hab für meine g9 (welche von der genauigkeit her die g5 definitv übertrifft) 47€ bezahlt und zwar hier:

Logitech G9 Laser Mouse - Logitech USB-Gaming-Maus mit Gewichtsmagazin| redcoon Deutschland


----------



## PIXI (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

habe gerade die Ausgabe von 04/2009 rausgekramt und den test noch mal
genauer angeschaut, laut der pcgh ist sie in der Leistung sogar besser als die G9x und hat eine 
Top-Technik Auszeichnung verliehen bekommen.


gruß PIX


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Welche jetzt?


----------



## KempA (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

wenn du die mit der auszeichnung meinst, dass ist die g9


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

die die pixi gemeint hat, aber wieso sollte die g9 besser sein als die G9x


----------



## KempA (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

keine ahnung, les dir doch einfach den bericht durch


----------



## PIXI (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

die paar beiträge drüber meinte ich natürlich die "Gigabyte GM-M8000" 
in dem bericht hat die gesamtwertung die G9x gewonnen aber in dem punkt leistung ist
die gigabyte etwas besser gewesen.

gruß PIX


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

was meinst du mit leistung^^ naja auf die gesamtbewertung kommts ja dann letzendlich an, und da hat die g9 echt gewonnen?


----------



## PIXI (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

^^nein nicht die G9 sondern die G9x!
und mit leistung meine ich 
zitiere: pad-kompatibilität; präzision; gleiteigenschaften; ansprechverhalten(latenz)
in diesem punkt war die gigabyte besser (nicht viel) als die G9x 

hoffe jetzt ist es verständlich

gruß PIX


----------



## randomuser (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ich empfehle dir eine DeathAdder oder eine MX518. Die G5 würd ich nicht kaufen, da sie bei mir Probleme auf einem Qck+ hatte (ungenau, skips...) .  Auf jeden Fall solltest du dir diesen Artikel  durchlesen ESR - ESReality MouseScore 2007.



> Laser vs Optical
> In almost every mouse review I've read, the writer makes the automatic assumption that laser mice must be better than optical. I imagine it's down to the perceived firepower of each word. No one ever destroyed an Imperial Cruiser with an LED gun. The performance benchmarks show that todays batch of laser mice can't keep up with the finely tuned optical ones. They do have slightly higher resolution, but not enough to make up for their poor performance at speed.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Nochmal ne MX518, nein. Hey ich hab ein QcK+^^ wenn sie echt probleme damit hat, dann auf keinen fall die g5. artikel les ich morgen  hat ne kone probleme damit?


----------



## randomuser (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ob die Kone Probleme mit dem Qck+ hat, weiß ich nicht, weil ich noch keine Kone hatte. Allerdings habe ich auch schon öfters gehört, dass bei der Kone z.B. das Mausrad nach wenigen Wochen kaputt war.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Das Problem besteht aber auch nur bei der alten.


----------



## DrSin (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



randomuser schrieb:


> Ob die Kone Probleme mit dem Qck+ hat, weiß ich nicht, weil ich noch keine Kone hatte. Allerdings habe ich auch schon öfters gehört, dass bei der Kone z.B. das Mausrad nach wenigen Wochen kaputt war.




Die erste Charge der Kone hatte das Problem, und das war Herbst 2008, wenn du dir nicht unbedingt eine im Mediamarkt kaufst, sondern bei Amazon bekommst du garantiert eine, die die neue Mausradaufhängung hat.

Und zum Qck+, guck mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...0-review-roccat-taito-vs-steelseries-qck.html


----------



## caine2011 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

jo wie gesagt ich würde die kone mal im saturn ausprobieren, immerhin ist sie nicht gerade billig...
ansonsten finde ich die kone halt recht ergonomisch geformt

zu der gygabyte habe ich keine gute erfahrung, ein kumpel von mir hat nach 1 monat spielen sie umgetaucht weil einfach der sensor kaputt ging 

wenn die kone die probs mit dem mausrad nciht mehr hat ist sie uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen


----------



## Bullveyr (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

@PIXI

Hab den Test gestern auch mal rausgekramt, im Text spiegelt sich ein anderes Bild, imho dürfte in der Endbewertung ein Fehler sein.

Maustest sollte man sowieso recht differenziert lesen.
Bei der Ausstattung muss man selber wissen ob man es braucht, Punkte bekommt eine Maus aber immer dafür.
Eigenschaften sind auch so eine Sache für sich, Ergonomie ist z.B. das subjektivste an einer Maus und hat imho nichts in der Bewertung verlohren und auch was der Tester als optimales Gewicht für eine Maus ansieht kann einem persönlich recht egal sein.

Die Leistung wird/kann auch nicht wirklich "wissenschaftlich" objektiv bewertet werden (jedenfalls nicht mit dem Equipment von PCGH).
Der größte Teil ist gefühlt und andere Aspekte der Maus (z.B. Form und Gewicht) können das Gefühl beeinträchtigen auch wenn es dafür keinen technischen Grund gibt.

Allgemein standen in den Tests der PCGH öfters etwas fragwürdige Dinge drin und es braucht auch keine journalistische Meisterleistung um die GM-M8000 in gewisser Weise eine Mogelpackung ist. Das trifft aber auf einige Mäuse zu und mindestens aus Marketingsicht auch auf die Kone.

@randomuser

Den Artikel muss man aber auch verstehen und recht differenziert ansehen. Zudem ist er für den größten teil hier eher uninteressant weil sie beim zocken bei weitem nicht diese Speeds erreichen.



Da_Frank schrieb:


> ... naja auf die gesamtbewertung kommts ja dann letzendlich an, ...


eigentlich nicht wirklich



caine2011 schrieb:


> wenn die kone die probs mit dem mausrad nciht mehr hat ist sie uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen


nö, auf jeden Fall nicht allgemein 

PS. Sry fürs abschweifen.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Gut, gut, aber welche denn nu  Will nich extra 5 km fahrrad fahren bis zum nächsten saturn^^


----------



## randomuser (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Gut, gut, aber welche denn nu  Will nich extra 5 km fahrrad fahren bis zum nächsten saturn^^



Mit einer MX518 kannst du nichts falsch machen. Wenn du eine andere möchtest, dann versuch es mal mit einer DeathAdder (1.28 NDC fw/450dpi/1000hz nicht vergessen  ) oder vielleicht auch eine Kone, die mir aber nicht so zusagt.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



randomuser schrieb:


> (1.28 NDC fw/450dpi/1000hz nicht vergessen  )



was soll das heißen?^^

ne deathadder wär auch denkbar.. allerdings weiß ich nicht ob da nich ne g5 für 35 besser wär.

ich post einfach mal n paar mäuse und ihr könnt was dazu sagen, welche die beste wär, letztendlich muss ich aber doch selber anfassen gehen

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Maeuse/Maeuse-NZXT/NZXT-Avatar-Black-2600-DPI-Gaming-Mouse-Blue-LED::10945.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r-Snipa/Cyber-Snipa-Stinger-Mouse::10197.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...abyte-GM-M8000-Laser-Gaming-Mouse::11855.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Maeuse/Maeuse-OCZ/OCZ-Eclipse-Gaming-Mouse::12361.html


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Sofern du große Hände hast, kann ich dir nur die MX Revolution ans Herz legen. 
Das ist aus meiner Sicht DIE Maus. 
Wenn du allerdings nur kleine Patschepfötchen hast, dann wohl ehr die G5. ^^


----------



## randomuser (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> was?? ne deathadder wär auch denkbar.. allerdings weiß ich nicht ob da nich ne g5 für 35 besser wär.



Die 1.28 NDC FW (= No Drift Control Firmware) lässt die Maus noch exakter auf Bewegungen reagieren. Die Abfragerate von 1000Hz entspricht 1ms (500Hz->2ms, 250Hz->4ms 125Hz->8ms). Und noch etwas: wegen dem Infrarot Sensor ist die DeathAdder zu sehr vielen Mauspads kompatibel.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

MX Revolution ist doch kabellos oder? das wäre natürlich noch ein pluspunkt, aber ist die übertragung dadurch nicht ein bisschen verzögert? weil dieses auch nur so kleine bisschen kann im gaming den unterschied machen


----------



## randomuser (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> MX Revolution ist doch kabellos oder? das wäre natürlich noch ein pluspunkt, aber ist die übertragung dadurch nicht ein bisschen verzögert? weil dieses auch nur so kleine bisschen kann im gaming den unterschied machen


Jo, ist kabellos.
Meiner Meinung nach aber ist das Gewicht der MX Revolution  zu hoch und es können Verzögerungen bei der Übertragung auftreten. Somit ist sie nicht 100% Spieletauglich.


----------



## Bullveyr (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gaming/Maeuse/Maeuse-NZXT/NZXT-Avatar-Black-2600-DPI-Gaming-Mouse-Blue-LED::10945.html



Insgesamt ne sehr solide Maus mit einem relativ niedrigen Gewicht. Kritikpunkt ist auf jeden Fall, dass sie nur eine Daumentaste pro Seite hat.
Zudem hat sie eine sehr starke prediction/correction, wahrscheinlich weil der Sensor nicht die Standard-Linse verwendet.
Hab mir auch mal überlegt die Maus auszuprobieren, Kritikpunkte wogen aber zum Schluss doch zu hoch[/QUOTE]



> Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Cyber Snipa » Cyber Snipa Stinger Mouse


Soll ne recht solide Maus sein, technisch aber inwischen veraltet, was aber nicht heißt, dass sie für dich nicht reicht (ist nicht auf Skill bezogen ), real hat der Sensor übrigens nur 2000 DPI



> Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Gigabyte » Gigabyte GM-M8000 Laser Gaming Mouse



Test + ausführlicher Thread be CB, gleicher Sensor wie Kone oder G9 (real also nur 3200 DPI), soll ne ziemlich gute Maus sein, gibt aber ein paar Berichte über Qualitätsprobleme



> Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - OCZ » OCZ Eclipse Gaming Mouse


Hab noch kein Review gelesen, erwarte mir aber nicht viel von der Maus.
Benutzt wie die Razer Lachesis und Mamba eine Philips twin-eye Sensor, d.h. man kann sich auf Jitter gefasst machen.



randomuser schrieb:


> Die 1.28 NDC FW (= No Drift Control Firmware) lässt die Maus noch exakter auf Bewegungen reagieren. Die Abfragerate von 1000Hz entspricht 1ms (500Hz->2ms, 250Hz->4ms 125Hz->8ms). Und noch etwas: wegen dem Infrarot Sensor ist die DeathAdder zu sehr vielen Mauspads kompatibel.


naja, exakter ist relativ, prediction wird eben abgestellt, was aber nicht jeder mag

scheint auch eine neuer Revision der DA zu geben, die eine wesentlich höhere Lift off Distance hat

am besten ist sowieso man macht ne normale rote LED rein


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



randomuser schrieb:


> Jo, ist kabellos.
> Meiner Meinung nach aber ist das Gewicht der MX Revolution  zu hoch und es können Verzögerungen bei der Übertragung auftreten. Somit ist sie nicht 100% Spieletauglich.



Sofern man den Empfänger per Kabel in die Nähe des Pads legt, gibt es aus meiner Sicht keine wirklichen Verzögerungen.
Zum Gewicht finde ich gibt es nur so viel zu sagen, als dass es Geschmackssache ist. Ich brauch etwas mehr in der Hand, da ich dadurch ein besseres Feeling habe. Es gibt ja Mäuse mit Extrafach für Zusatzgewichte.  Ich habe sie mal direkt mit der 518 von nem Kumpel verglichen und so groß war der Gewichtsunterschied imo nicht. Allerdings gefällt mir die Handhabung um einiges besser. Sie wirkt, als wäre sie mit meiner Hand verschmolzen, wenn ich sie anfasse.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

da ich ehemaliger mx518 besitzer bin finde ich die mx revolution eig ganz gut^^ aber kabellos brauch ich eigentlich nicht.

Edit: von aussehen her find ich die eigentlich ganz ok

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a214653.html

taugt die auch und hat keine probleme mit meinem QcK+ ?


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Wie wärs denn mit einer MS Sidewinder X3 oder X5, der Sensor arbeitet sehr genau und schnell, und alles läuft sehr rund, kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

die sidewinder gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> taugt die auch und hat keine probleme mit meinem QcK+ ?



Das kann ich dir vermutlich sagen, wenn du mir die Bedeutung dieses Kürzels sagst. ^^


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ob die mxrevolution vielleicht probleme mit meinem mauspad, ein steelpad QcK+, hat. Ausführlich genug?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> ob die mxrevolution vielleicht probleme mit meinem mauspad, ein steelpad QcK+, hat. Ausführlich genug?



Die is ne normale optische Maus wie alle anderen auch, wenn die MX 518 keine Probleme macht, wirds die Revolution auch nicht.

Edit: Ich hab sie grade mal über ein ausgerolltes Stück Alufolie bewegt, sie verhält sich wie immer.


----------



## Bullveyr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Die Revolution hat meines Wissens nen Laser-Sensor (macht bei wireless auch Sinn) und selbst wenn sie einen optischen hätte würde sie dadurch nicht gleich automatisch perfekt mit nem QcK harmonieren (auch wenns sehr wahrscheinlich wäre).


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

naja, die revolution ist mir eigentlich schon ein bisschen veraltet.. da es probleme mit der g5 und meinem QcK+ gibt, stehen jetzt noch die Kone, Gigabyte und die Cyber zur Auswahl.


----------



## SCUX (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> jetzt noch die Kone, Gigabyte und die Cyber zur Auswahl.


ich glaube eine eindeutige Meinung wirst du hier nicht bestätigt bekommen.

Nimm die die dir am besten gefällt....
Pech kannste mit jeder haben...sind auch schon Porschefahrer vom Hof gefahren und um die Ecke liegen_geblieben


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Die Kone bietet wohl das beste Gesamtpaket, gerade bei der Ausstattung. Die Gigabyte hat ne gute Ergonomie und eine gute Technik. Wenn der Focus beim Zocken liegt würde ich wohl die Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Richtig, sie soll hauptsächlich zum zocken gut sein. Die giga is nun doch nochmal ein stück günstiger als die kone, also die giga?^^


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Was zockst du hauptsächlich? Als reines Zockergerät würde ich die M8000 nehmen. Preis / Leistung ist nun mal top.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Zock fast nur Cod4, aber sonst auch noch farcry2, coh und weng cs, aber eher selten.
90% cod4.

wär die gigabyte dafür gut geeignet? besser als ne mx518?


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Steht für mich außer Frage. Genauigkeit ist besser und Reaktionszeit ist auch kürzer. Ich spiel auch COD4. Bist du in nem Team? Wie würdest du deinen Skill einschätzen?


----------



## eVoX (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ich denke der "Skill" hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ist ein allgemein Begriff.

Mit der Maus wirst du bestimmt nicht besser spielen können, den dann musst du ja mit der Mamba alle pwnen^^
Alles Gewöhnungssache, kauf dir die und probier die aus, Wunder darfst du nicht erwarten


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

mit der mx518 war ich auf jeden fall nicht schlecht, zock meistens frei für alle, also deathmatch, und bin meist erster. Hab außerdem mal bei den Madknights gespielt. Ich brauch nur ne schnelle und genaue Maus, die gut in der Hand liegt.


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Das mit dem Skill war darauf bezogen dass man ja mal mit oder gegeneinander spielen kann, nicht auf die Maus. Obwohl eine gute Maus sicherlich auch nicht hinderlich ist seine Möglichkeiten voll auszuschöpfen.


----------



## eVoX (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Da bin ich auch immer erster, ich hab eine MX518, diese Stats würd ich auch mit einer 10€ Maus packen
Damit will ich sagen, du musst mit der Maus einfach klar kommen, wenn du mit der nicht klar kommst, auch wenn es eine Mamba ist, egal was für Technische Daten die hat und wie teuer die ist, dann hat das kein Sinn.

Oder denkt ihr, dass die ganzen "Pros" eine High End Maus zu hause haben, die zocken auch mit einer Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 (ich mein das ernst, soll kein Witz sein^^).

btw. ich hab mal in der ESl in CoD 4 EAS gespielt^^aber


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Dann lässt sich bestimmt mal ein PCGH - Deathmatch einrichten  Aber zuerst brauch ich meine neue Maus^^


----------



## Naumo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

also ich stand letzten auch für diesem problem 
hab die mx518 und wollte endlich ne laser maus
also geguggt und die dinger kosten ja ein vermögen
die kone liegt echt super in der hand, vor allem wenn man die logitechs gewöhnt is aber 70€... und das mouserad soll immerwieder das spinnen anfangen
die g9 is echt nicht für jedermann, microsoft kommt mir eh nicht ins haus ^^
tja dann gabs das angebot bei amazon für die G5 für 35 euro.. sofort zugeschlagen!
wenn die mx518 gewohnt bist (ich hatte vor der mx518 soagr die mit dem doppelsensoner) dann passt! also wie gesagt ich hab seit 8jahren die selbe maus (immer wieder neue aufgelegt) und bin natürlich top zufreiden vor allem für den preis..


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

aber die g5 soll doch mit meinem mauspad nicht gehen?


----------



## DrSin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Naumo schrieb:


> ...und das mouserad soll immerwieder das spinnen anfangen
> ...




Das war einmal....  und die Kone gibbet schon für 55€.
Aber recht hast du, von Handgefühl sind Logitech und Kone ähnlich.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

kone 55, m8000 40.

ich weiß einfach nicht^^ aber die nächste zeit werde ich auch nich in die stadt kommen.


----------



## eVoX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> aber die g5 soll doch mit meinem mauspad nicht gehen?




Ich hab jetzt 4-5 andere Forumbeiträge per google gefunden, wo die von der Kombination G5 und Qck+ "schwärmen".


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hmm... dann musses wohl die G5 werden^^ Hab im Nachbardorf nen Kollegen der die G5 hat, ich frag ihn mal ob er sie mir für ein paar Stunden überlässt.


----------



## eVoX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Durch die ganze Geschichte hier, werd ich mir wohl auch bald die G5 und das Qck+ holen, meine MX518 hat schon fast 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ich kann ja dann berichten wie gut die zusammenpassen^^
Ich habe außerdem das QcK+ heavy, also 6mm dick und es ist richtig geil finde ich.


----------



## DrSin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ich wüsste nicht von aussehen her jetzt was groß anders ist am dem qck als an dem taito...
wenn ich später mal in die stadt komm mach ich mal nen fummel test am qck, taito hab ich ja, aber meiner meinung nach sehen die von der oberfläche her ähnlich aus.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Sind sie bestimmt auch... hmm schwere entscheidung... soll ich nun die g5 oder giga bestelln?
wenn ihrs mir bald sagt, kann ich die gigabyte noch zu meiner caseking bestllung hinzufügen, die schon bezahlt ist aber wegen midgard erst am 7.07. das haus verlässt. die g5 würd ich über amazon bestellen, da versandkostenfrei.


----------



## eVoX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ui, 6mm sind mir zuviel, meins hat grad 3,9mm.

Hab das hier, da hatte mal PCGH mehrere getestet und das war sehr gut für eine MX518 geeignet.


----------



## DrSin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ich weiß nicht warum, aber die gigabyte sagt mir gar nicht zu, war zwar im test gut aber irgendwie bin ich bei mäusen der meinung das sollten schon hersteller machen die sich da länger mit nagern auskennen  ich bleib dabei, empfehle dir die kone


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

g5 35, kone 59, da fragt man sich schon ob sich das lohnt...


----------



## DrSin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

das musst du für dich allein entscheiden.
Bei der G5 stört mich bei der einen Version diese strukturierte Oberfläche, bei der anderen das sie nur eine Daumentaste hat.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ich ruf später mal kollegen an ob ich seine g5 ausleihen kann, werde euch über meinen test berichten. leider kann ich nur am laptop testen, da mein rechner im umbau ist.


----------



## Bullveyr (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



DrSin schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht warum, aber die gigabyte sagt mir gar nicht zu, war zwar im test gut aber irgendwie bin ich bei mäusen der meinung das sollten schon hersteller machen die sich da länger mit nagern auskennen  ich bleib dabei, empfehle dir die kone


Auch wenn ich die Einstellung grundsätzlich für nachvollziehbar halte und ich sie bis zu einem gewissen Grad teile passt die Empfehlung der Kone absolut nicht dazu, eigentlich würde es sogar umgekehrt gehören. 

PS: Ich halte von beiden Mäusen nichts.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Dann sag doch welche für dich die beste ist


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Einstellung grundsätzlich für nachvollziehbar halte und ich sie bis zu einem gewissen Grad teile passt die Empfehlung der Kone absolut nicht dazu, eigentlich würde es sogar umgekehrt gehören.
> 
> PS: Ich halte von beiden Mäusen nichts.



Was würdest du für eine nehmen?

Du machst mit der G5, M8000 oder der Kone nix falsch, sind alles gute Mäuse mit einer "ähnlichen" Haptik. Da du die Logitechform gewöhnt bist, dürftest du dich an die Gigabyte- oder Kone-Form schnell gewöhnen.

Auch wenn viele etwas gegen Microsoft haben, kann ich dir die Sidewinderfamilie nur ans Herz legen, aber die hattest du ja schon ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

hmm im forum steht zur zeit eine sidewinder x5 zum verkauf, für 30 inkl. wär sie mein.. aber ich denke mit einer neuen maus bin ich besser dran. bin erstmal auf Bullveyr gespannt, rumnörgeln das alle Mäuse Mist sind und dann keine Vorschlagen die was taugt.


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Das geile bei MS sind halt die Seitentasten, da der Daume genau draufliegt. Hab unten Messern und oben Waffe wechseln, ist genial.

Ist aber eher für große Hände geeignet.

Hier die X5, ist wie die normale Sidewinder aber ohne Gewichte und ohne Metallrad bzw. Knöpfe, die Sidewinder ist allerdings schon gut ausbalanciert. Es handelt sich hierbei um die OEM Version, also ohne Verpackung, extras gibbet ja keine. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,Preisvergleich/a364241.html

Hier noch die anderen Mäuse:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,Preisvergleich/?fs=sidewinder&x=0&y=0&in=

Hier der Größenunterschied zwischen der Sidewinder und der X5:

http://www.futurelooks.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/new_sidewinder_0012.jpg


----------



## DrSin (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Das geile bei MS sind halt die Seitentasten, da der Daume genau draufliegt. Hab unten Messern und oben Waffe wechseln, ist genial.
> 
> Ist aber eher für große Hände geeignet.
> 
> ...




Die X5 hatte ich vor der Kone, super Maus, aber ich hatte mit ihr in problem - hört sich doof an, aber ich bin immer mit dem kleinen Finger zwischen Maus und Mauspad gekommen, nach 2 Wochen hatte ich dann einen kleinen blauen Strich am Finger, aber das liegt wohl an der Art wie ich Mäuse halte - ergo hatte die X5 für mich zuviel "Bodenfreiheit" 

Und bezgl. Markenmäuse stimmt es das Roccat da eig auch unbekannt war, aber ich konnte mich ja von was besserem überzeugen.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

deswegen will ich eigentlich auch keine sidewinder. will schon eine die was taugt^^


----------



## PIXI (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

@bull
wieso ist den die gigabyte nicht so gut?
habe mir die tests angeschaut und bis auf den bug mit dem prog. nichts
weiter negatives gefunden...
möchte mich evtl. von meiner g5 trennen, da habe ihc mir auch schon den ein
oder anderen nager angeschaut.

ot: halte mittlerweile nicht mehr viel von logitech, das
beste beispiel sind die tastaturen die sind sowas von

gruß PIX


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Verkaufst mir deine G5? Ich hab ne G11 und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Was würdest du für eine nehmen?





Da_Frank schrieb:


> Dann sag doch welche für dich die beste ist


Wenn ich mich zw. GM-M8000, Kone, G5 und X5 entscheiden müsste würde ich wahrscheinlich die Gigabyte nehmen.

G5 und X5 fallen raus, weil deren Sensor für meine Sense zu 99% nicht genug Performance liefert und weil mir beide von der Form her nicht passen.
Da die Form der Kone der G5/MX518 recht ähnlich ist fällt sie auch raus.

Aber auch mit der Gigabyte würde ich nicht glücklich werden, zu schwer und ich mag keine 4-Way Wheels.

Im Moment die beste Maus für mich ist die SteelSeries Ikari Laser, auch wenn deren Sensor bei meiner Sense an seine Grenzen stößt. Darum hab ich mir die Ikari Optical besorgt (konnte sie aber noch nicht testen).



Da_Frank schrieb:


> ... bin erstmal auf Bullveyr gespannt, rumnörgeln das alle Mäuse Mist sind und dann keine Vorschlagen die was taugt.


Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass die Mäuse Mist sondern, sondern dass ich nichts von ihnen halte.

Meine Vorstellung für eine gute Maus isr recht puristisch. Erst mal muss eine Maus für mich leicht sein. Ich halte nichts davon eine an sich schon schwere Maus per Gewichts-System noch schwerer zu machen, zumal die Implementierung alleine schon das Gewicht erhöht und imho eine optimale Balance einschränkt.
Wenn mir eine Maus mal wirklich zu leicht ist, dann schraub ich sie auf und kleb ein Stück Metall rein, aber das ist natürlich nicht geeignet für den Mainstream-Markt.
Ich brauch auch keinen nicht funktionalen Beleuchtungseffekt, schraubt auch blos das Gewicht in die Höhe.
4-Way Wheels sind auch nichts für mich. Zum einen halte ich es nicht für eine sinnvolle Binding-Möglichkeit und zum anderen kann keines in den Grundfunktionen (klicken, scrollen) mit einem "normalen" mithalten.
Mag sein, dass es fürs Arbeiten angenehm ist aber das ist mir egal, ich kauf eine Gaming-Maus keine Alltags-Maus.
Auch wenn ich von Makros nicht allzu viel halte und sie selber nicht nutze, stören sie mich nicht. Sie kosten quasi nichts und haben keine negativen Nebeneffekt.

Mir ist absolut klar wieso Kone, G9, X8, etc. so sind wie sie sind. Die Nager werden für den Massenmarkt produziert und sollen gut in Reviews abschneiden. Dafür ist eine ellenlange Featureliste natürlich brauchbar, wie sinnvoll die Features sind ist dann eher zweitrangig.

Leider machen die meisten Firmen wie Roccat, Logitech, Microsoft und der Rest, der auf den Gaming-Zug aufspringt, keine Mäuse für Leute wie mich.
Ich kann nur auf SteelSeries und Razer hoffen, wobei ich bei Razer nicht wirklich positiv in die Zukunft schaue.



PIXI schrieb:


> @bull
> wieso ist den die gigabyte nicht so gut?


hab ich nicht behauptet (eher das Gegenteil), nur dass ich nicht viel von ihr halte und dass die 4000 DPI eine Marketing-Lüge sind

PS: Soll ich noch darauf eingehn wieso ich Roccat ******* finde?


----------



## eVoX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Die SteelSeries Ikari scheint eine gute Maus zu sein, nur die Daumentasten und die Form gefallen mir irgendwie nicht aber anschauen kann man die ruhig, mal selber testen, alles Gewöhnungssache.

btw. wenn du schon von der Maus sprichst, hättes du ruhig dein Review hier verlinkt
[User-Review] SteelSeries Ikari - ForumBase


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

nicht fremd gehen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/6483-user-review-steelseries-ikari-laser.html (man beachte das massenhafte Feedback )

mit meinen inzwischen 32cm/360° hab ich bei wirklich schnellen 180° Drehungen etwas negative Beschleunigung (muss ich mal ergänzen)


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ich find die ikari einfach nur hässlich, also die kommt für mich nicht in frage.


----------



## PIXI (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

^^ neee auf die roccat brauchst du nicht eingehen, über die habe ich schon einiges gelesen und 
durfte diese auch mal in der hand halten (ich sage nur:"soll das gut verarbeitet sein?").

zur m8000: ok gut du hälst von ihr nicht viel, das kann ja viel heißen.
ist sie für dich nicht gut wegen den von dir genannten gründen oder wegen was anderem?


gruß PIX


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> nicht fremd gehen
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...6483-user-review-steelseries-ikari-laser.html (man beachte das massenhafte Feedback )
> 
> mit meinen inzwischen 32cm/360° hab ich bei wirklich schnellen 180° Drehungen etwas negative Beschleunigung (muss ich mal ergänzen)


 
Na dann bekommst du mal Feedback von mir! Sehr schönes Review und eine sehr interessante Maus. 

Was meinst du denn bitte mit negativer Beschleinigung? 

Hast du dich vom HighSenser zum LowSenser ungeschult? Triffst du jetzt besser?

Die Ikari hat doch den gleichen Laser wie Kone und Gigabyte, der nativ bloß bis 3000dpi geht, also ist der Rest doch auch bei der Ikari interpoliert, warum soll die jetzt soviel besser sein, deiner Meinung nach? Die puristische Aussattung gefällt mir auch, aber das hat die X5 auch, die hat auch keinen Schnick Schnack an Board.

Welchen Laser benutzt eigentlich Microsoft?


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



PIXI schrieb:


> ^^ neee auf die roccat brauchst du nicht eingehen, über die habe ich schon einiges gelesen und
> durfte diese auch mal in der hand halten (ich sage nur:"soll das gut verarbeitet sein?").
> 
> zur m8000: ok gut du hälst von ihr nicht viel, das kann ja viel heißen.
> ...



übernimmst du jetzt das kommando? 

also kone, g5 oder m8000 ?


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> übernimmst du jetzt das kommando?
> 
> also kone, g5 oder m8000 ?


 
Mann Franky du bist aber auch entscheidungsfreudig.  Ich hätte mir schon längst eine geholt und getestet. Es ist alles sehr subjektiv, du musst dir die Mäuse mal aus der Nähe anschauen und dann selber entscheiden, von der Technik her sind alle gut.


----------



## PIXI (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

@frank 
oh sorry, kommt nicht wieder vor 

@wallance
amen


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

MX518 Refresh


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ich frag lieber 1000x nach bevor ich mir was kauf, ist eigentlich immer so^^

nochmal mx518 kommt nicht in frage, hab ich aber auch schon gesagt.
im moment würde ich mir die m8000 hohlen, da sie von der Leistung her gut ist, optisch was hermacht und von der ergonomie auch gut aussieht.


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Dann hol sie dir


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Wenn dann eh erst nächsten Monat^^
Hab gestern mein ganzes letztes Geld verprasselt, neue graka, neues case, neue wakü.
wir haben also noch zeit bis die Maus kommt, reichlich Zeit zum diskutieren


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Was hast du denn zu Zeit für eine Maus?


----------



## eVoX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hier stand grad mist. sry^^


----------



## PIXI (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

warten wir mal was bull zur m8000 meint, ich habe wie 
schon gesagt nichts negatives rausfinden können bis auf den bug im programm
der meines wissens aber durch ein update zu beheben sein wird.

gruß PIX


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Ich find die ikari einfach nur hässlich, also die kommt für mich nicht in frage.


Kann ich verstehen auch wenn ich sie in natura sehr schick finde.

Ist auch imho ein/der Grund wieso es um die Kone einen Hype gab und sich für die Ikari keine Sau interessiert (zumindest im "Mainstream-Bereich").



PIXI schrieb:


> ^^ neee auf die roccat brauchst du nicht eingehen, über die habe ich schon einiges gelesen und
> durfte diese auch mal in der hand halten (ich sage nur:"soll das gut verarbeitet sein?").


Für mich ist der Grund ein anderer. 



> zur m8000: ok gut du hälst von ihr nicht viel, das kann ja viel heißen.
> ist sie für dich nicht gut wegen den von dir genannten gründen oder wegen was anderem?


Nur wegen der genannten Gründe, allgemein sicher eine empfehlenswerte Maus.



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Na dann bekommst du mal Feedback von mir! Sehr schönes Review und eine sehr interessante Maus.


thx 


> Was meinst du denn bitte mit negativer Beschleinigung?


Ist einfach der Punkt wo die Bewegung des Fadenkreuzes nicht mehr mit der Bewegung der Maus linear verläuft.

Sagen wir ich bewege die Maus mit 1m/s, alles funktioniert tadellos, bewege ich die Maus aber nun mit 1,5m/s bewegt sich das Fadenkreuz immer noch genauso schnell wie bei 1m/s.
Ist aber immer noch besser als wenn der Sensor komplett versagt oder man zum Himmel Schaut. 
Gibts übrigens auch bei bestimmten (älteren) Spielen mit gewissen Einstellungen als "Software-Problem".

Ist aber in meinem Fall noch nicht so schlimm, dass es mich wirklich beeinträchtigen würde aber auf jeden Fall der Grund wieso ich mir auch noch die Optical gekauft habe.



> Hast du dich vom HighSenser zum LowSenser ungeschult? Triffst du jetzt besser?


jup, komme damit wesentlich besser klar.



> Die Ikari hat doch den gleichen Laser wie Kone und Gigabyte, der nativ bloß bis 3000dpi geht, also ist der Rest doch auch bei der Ikari interpoliert, warum soll die jetzt soviel besser sein, deiner Meinung nach? Die puristische Aussattung gefällt mir auch, aber das hat die X5 auch, die hat auch keinen Schnick Schnack an Board.


Nö, die Gigabyte, Kone und G9 verwenden den Avago ADNS-6090. Das mit den 3000 DPI ist zwar richtig aber wenn man sich das Datenblatt anschaut sieht man, dass 3200 DPI durchaus drin sind aber 4000 DPI auf keinen Fall.

Die Ikari Laser verwendet einen Cypress OviationONS Sensor, die in 1er Schritten einstellbaren DPI sind nicht interpoliert, zumindest nicht zw. 400 und 2400 DPI.
Wirklichen Vorteil bietet es eigentlich nicht wirklich, man kann die DPI ja auch einfach ingame runterregeln. Vorteilhaft ist es u.U. wenn man 2 DPI Stufen bzw. Sensitivitys verwendet und man sie dadurch wesentlich genauer einstellen kann.

Die X5 liegt mir einfach verdammt schlecht in der Hand und ist zudem afaik auch nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht. Außerdem dürfte der Sensor meinen Ansprüchen nicht genügen, leider verbaut MS den gleichen Sensor auch in der X3, wäre ansonsten keine uninteressante Maus.



> Welchen Laser benutzt eigentlich Microsoft?


X5, X3, Sidewinder und auch Habu verwenden den Avago ADNS-6010 Sensor, also der gleiche, der auch in einer G5 oder Copperhead werkelt.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Im moment habe ich gar keine Maus, baue meinen PC gerade um wie du in meinem Tagebuch sehen kannst.


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

@bull:

Spielst du jetzt mit der Opitcal, weil du jetzt Lowsense bevorzugst? Was ist der Vorteil der Optical? Welche Auflösung spielst du? Welche Games spielst du damit?

Wie findest du das mit den Laser/Sensor Typen raus? In einem Review steht dass sie den Avago Sensor hat.


----------



## KempA (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 4-5 andere Forumbeiträge per google gefunden, wo die von der Kombination G5 und Qck+ "schwärmen".



ich zum beispiel

hatte ich bis vor einer woche auch


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Und was haste jetzt?


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

@WallaceXIV

atm gar nicht, Projekt neuer PC + Wakü dauert etwas länger als geplant, hab die Optical also noch nicht angezockt.

Die Ikari Optical hat den guten alten ADNS-3080 Sensor (Diamondback, MX518, ..) welcher absolut Low-Sense tauglich ist, sprich er macht höhere Geschwindigkeiten mit.
Muss nur schauen ob ich mit der relativ hohen Lift-Off Distance und der prediction/correction der Optical klar kommen.

Zocke normalerweise mit 400 DPI (900 DPI am Desktop) @1680*1050, hauptsächlich RtCW/W:ET, auch ein wenig ET:QW und freu mich auf Wolfenstein, dass hoffentlich die Genialität von RtCW erreicht.

Reviewer schreiben bezüglich Technik recht oft Müll.
Wenn man die diversen Hersteller und deren Sensoren kennt sieht man es meist schon an den Specs. Bestimmte Sensoren wie den Philips twin-eye (Mamba, Lachesis) erkennt man auch sofort von außen.
Über Google findet man es ansonsten meist auch recht schnell raus, v.a. die Chinesen schrauben die Mäuse gern auf.

Zudem hab ich Kontakt zum R&D Manager von SteelSeries.


----------



## KempA (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Und was haste jetzt?



die g9, dass habe ich aber in diesem threat bestimmt schon 2 mal erwähnt und sie empfohlen


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

sorry hab mir wohl deinen namen nicht gemerkt. g9 sagt mir aber nicht so zu, liegt mir nicht gut in der Hand und das sollte eine Maus schon haben, das die Ergonomie stimmt, ist auch so ziehmlich das wichtigste für mich.

Edit: Schaut mal was heute rausgekommen ist:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...-und-Illuminated-Keyboard/Eingabegeraet/News/

Warum meint ihr ist die G5 ganz vorne mit dabei?^^ Und warum meint ihr, schwärmen 5 Gamer von der Kombination G5/QcK?



eVoX schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 4-5 andere Forumbeiträge per google gefunden, wo die von der Kombination G5 und Qck+ "schwärmen".


----------



## eVoX (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht was du damit sagen willst.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Das die G5 die am meinsten im Preis verglichenste Maus ist... mehr noch als die Kone, also spricht das dafür das die G5 auch öfter gekauft wurde, würde ich sagen. G5 ist außerdem billiger und viele schwärmen von G5 und QcK. Außerdem ist die G5 in der Form ähnlich der MX518, liegt mir also genauso gut in der Hand.


----------



## eVoX (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Da trifft du den Nagel auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Lass das noch ein paar andere sagen und ich bin überzeugt, danke.


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Laut bull hat die G5 den gleichen Laser wie meine Sidewinder Maus, der Laser ist wirklich gut, funktioniert überall. Ich hab mir jetzt das Roccat Taito Pad geholt, und ich spiele zur Zeit Mid Sense. funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Du machst mit der G5 sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## Bullveyr (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Was heißt für dich Mid Sense, in cm/360°?

Solange man keine allzu hohen Ansprüche an den Sensor hat spricht technisch nicht gegen die G5.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Und welche Maus wär jetzt was für mich wenn ich hohe Ansprüche hab?^^
Grad ist Geld reingekommen, hab 40 euro zur verfügung, lässt sich was für hohe ansprüche finden?
für ne 360° Drehung hab ich sonst immer so 4cm gebraucht.


----------



## Bullveyr (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

4cm/360° ist kein hoher Anspruch an den Sensor, da bewegt man die Maus einfach nicht schnell genug. 
Dafür ist die G5 aus technischer Sicht sehr gut geeignet.
Allerdings wären bei einer solch hohen Sensitivity mehr DPI zumindest rechnerisch/theoretisch sinnvoll, spontan fällt mir aber in dem Preisbereich keine Maus ein.


----------



## Da_Frank (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Bullveyr (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


bezüglich mehr DPI?

Bei 4cm/360° und 2000 DPI sendet die Maus bei einer 360° Drehung ~3150 Counts. Da du einen 24" Monitor hast nehme ich jetzt einfach mal an, dass du dadurch in relativ hoher Auflösung spielst. Da scrollt dein Fadenkreuz bei einer 360° Drehung schnell mal über mehr als 6000 Pixel, d.h. du kannst nicht jeden Pixel auf dem Bildschirm anvisieren, ergo kein "pixel perfect aiming".
Theoretisch machen da mehr DPI Sinn, ob du in der Praxis wirklich davon profitierst ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Da_Frank (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

also bringt es was wenn ich die empfindlichkeit der Maus im Game auf minimum und bei der Maus auf maximum stell?


----------



## Bullveyr (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

im Prinzip ja


----------



## Kaputt ? (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Also ich finde die MX518 top !

Hab jetzt schon die 2te weil die 1te nen Kabelbruch hat (hab sie nicht immer gut behandelt  ) und ich würd sie wieder kaufen


----------



## PIXI (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

der thread hier entwickelt sich so langsam in die richtige richtung
dank bull (der mit fachwissen hier so einiges aufräumt) werden
die meisten wahrscheinlich selber nun die maus für sich rauspicken können!

so einen thread sollte es auch für tastaturen geben, hier ist mit sicherheit
auch nachholbedarf "schielend auf cherry schau".

gruß PIX

PS.: freue mich auf den weiteren verlauf...


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

@bull:

Ich brauch jetzt ca. 15 cm für eine 360° Drehnung also nicht Low und auch nicht High, also Midsense. 

Ich habe dabei eine Auflösung von 1920X1080 und meine Maus auf 2000dpi und im Spiel die Sense fast auf Null.

Wie kann ich alles richtig einstellen für "pixel perfect aiming" wie kann man das berechnen? Auf was kommt es an?

bull du könntest mal ein Maus Technik Thread aufmachen, einen FAQ Thread vllt oder ein Technik Workshop, wäre cool, kann man ja dann von hier zusammentragen, du kannst auch mit Marketingtricks aufräumen und sowas, wäre sicher cool.

Ideen:

Richtige Maus für jeden Spielertyp (Auf was muss ich achten?, optimale Config, Berechnungen)
Sensortypen (Hersteller, Wo welcher Sensor verbaut, welcher ist der Beste für welche Anforderung)
Mausentwicklung, Sensorentwicklung (Vergangenheit, Gegenwart, Zukunft)

Kann man ja nach und nach zusammentragen.

usw.


----------



## PIXI (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

^^kann ich so unterstreichen!
doch ist das mit sehr viel arbeit verbunden und bedarf auch einer 
gewissen pflege.
mal schauen was er dazu meint?

ich pers. würde es mir zwei mal überlegen ob ich das in meiner freizeit 
für angebracht halte.


gruß PIX


----------



## Da_Frank (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Danke für den Link Wallace, allerdings sind 54 für ne maus immernoch nicht wenig^^


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Jup viel Arbeit macht es sicher, naja reicht vllt auch wenn er persönliche Probleme hier im Thread klärt.


----------



## Bullveyr (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

atm bin ich zu faul für sowas, wobei die Pflege kein Problem wäre, ich halte mich ja schon aus Eigeninteresse auf dem laufenden  (auch über Mäuse, die ich nie kaufen würde)

gibt auch noch einige Dinge, die mir noch nicht zu 100% klar sind und ich noch genauer abklären muss

Wie interessant die Technik für die meisten wirklich ist ist auch so eine Frage, man muss auch sagen, dass vieles von dem Zeug eher theoretischer Natur ist und in der Gaming-Praxis eher irrelevant ist.

Vielleicht juckts mich doch einmal.



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> @bull:
> 
> Ich brauch jetzt ca. 15 cm für eine 360° Drehnung also nicht Low und auch nicht High, also Midsense.
> 
> ...




Horizontale Auflösung * (360 / FOV)
----------------------------------    =  min. DPI
   Sensitivity ("inch/360°")


Das ist die Formel (1 Inch = 2,54cm), wobei sich FOV (Field of View) auf die reale FOV bezieht, die nicht unbedingt mit dem FOV-Wert in der Config übereinstimmt.

Heißt für dich, dass 2000 DPI dicke reichen.

Wenn man ein wenig weiterrechnet, stellt man schnell fest wann mehr DPI in der Praxis irrelevant werden (ob ich auf 20m auf 1 oder 2 cm "genau treffe" ist ziemlich egal)

Wobei mehr DPI auch ungenauer sein können, aber das ist eins der Dinge wo ich noch genauer abklären muss.


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Wäre jetzt bei mir also:

1920*(360/1920*1080)
------------------------ = 20,30 ???
                5,91/360

Welche Werte muss ich einsetzen?


----------



## Bullveyr (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ups, habs etwas schlecht erklärt

sensitivity = inch für eine 360° Grad Drehung

FOV = Bildausschnitt den du auf dem Monitor siehst (105° passt halbwegs für 16:10)


1920 * (360 / 105)
------------------- = 1115 DPI
5,9


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Bei den 15cm hab ich mich aber ganz schön verschätzt, sind nachgemessen in etwa 26cm. _Oo_
Ich hab auch grade gemekrt das der Mauszeiger etwas verruscht wenn ich die maus anhebe, bekommt man beim Zocken garnicht so mit. Ich komm dann au 597,355 DPI, was heißt das für mich? Etwas verändern?


----------



## Bullveyr (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Nötig ist es eigentlich nicht, solange du nichts negatives feststellst, aber ausprobieren ob sich weniger DPI dafür höhere ingame sensitivity (lässt sich ja einfach ausrechnen ) "besser" anfühlen ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Was wollt ihr mit euren Berechnungen ? Ich blick da gar nicht mehr durch, ich wollt doch nur ne Maus?


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Welche Maus bzw. welche Einstellung zu welchem Spielertyp passt. Wieso hast du eigentlich schon die G5 in deiner Signatur?


----------



## Bullveyr (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

och, ein bisschen Thread-Hijacking hat noch nie geschadet


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Höö? Upps.. *schnellwiederrausnehmaussignatur* 
ne hab se noch nicht, steht aber so ziehmlich sicher fest das ich mir sie hohl.
Ab morgen hab ich dann 65 euro zur Verfügung, wenn ihr mir bis morgen keinen besseren Vorschlag gemacht habt haben die etlichen Seiten hier ein Ende und ich ne neue Maus.


----------



## Xetic (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hab den ganzen Thread mal durchgelesen, und mich danach entschlossen mir die Roccat Kone zu holen.

Spitzenkauf, für meine Hände wohl etwas zu groß, aber trotzdem genial!


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

So hilft mein Thread auch andern Leuten^^

Hast du sie denn schon? Kannst ja mal ein bisschen berichten.


----------



## Xetic (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> So hilft mein Thread auch andern Leuten^^
> 
> Hast du sie denn schon? Kannst ja mal ein bisschen berichten.



Ja hab sie seit gestern mit dem Roccat Taito mousepad.

Design 5/5
Leistung 5/5
Verpackung !! 5/5 

die Maus zusammen mit dem Mauspad ist der Hammer. So genau, liegt mittlerweile perfekt in der Hand, und sie ist einfach nur optisch genial.

Kauf sie dir, du kannst damit nichts falsch machen!

(VIEL BESSER als meine alte raZer Copperhead)

Mit der Kone Ego-Shooter spielen ist ein Traum


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Die Roccat Kone ist im moment das Nonplus Ultra, das weiß ich schon, allerdings kostet sie ja mal gerne 60 euro mit versand, was schon sehr viel ist... im moment ist mein Projekt im vordergrund, da ist für so ne teure Maus kein Geld mehr übrig... Leider kann ich sie nicht testen sonst wär ich warscheinlich so begeistert dass ich sie mir gleich kaufen würde


----------



## Xetic (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Die Roccat Kone ist im moment das Nonplus Ultra, das weiß ich schon, allerdings kostet sie ja mal gerne 60 euro mit versand, was schon sehr viel ist... im moment ist mein Projekt im vordergrund, da ist für so ne teure Maus kein Geld mehr übrig... Leider kann ich sie nicht testen sonst wär ich warscheinlich so begeistert dass ich sie mir gleich kaufen würde



 Stimmt wohl .

Ich hab dafür eigentlich auch kein Geld gehabt, aber als ich dann im Saturn war musste ich sie kaufen (dafür wird der PC jez 90€ billiger )

Aber es wars wert  jedesmal wenn ich die Hand auf die Maus lege denk ich mir immer wie verdammt geil sie in der Hand liegt


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Mach mich nicht so neidisch  Naja jetzt ist erstmal mein PC fertig, das nächste Taschengeld geht dann für die Maus drauf, hab also noch... ca 20 Tage zum überlegen... und ihr 20 zum tipps geben^^


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Was haltet ihr jetzt von der M8000, vielleicht hohl ich mir vorzeitig mein Taschengeld wenn sie gut ist, mir gefällt sie.


----------



## eVoX (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Wenn die dir gefällt, kannst die ruhig holen.
Hier wurde die auch empfohlen, allerdings gefällt die mir überhaupt nicht und ob die die 40 € wert ist, weiß ich nicht so recht, dass ist aber meine Meinung und muss ja nicht bedeuten das die schlecht ist.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

die g5 ist auch nicht billiger und die kone ist wesentlich teurer.

Edit: Was ich damit sagen will, Die G5 ist billiger und ist vieler Meinungen nach weltklasse. Die Giga gefällt mir vom Aussehen her gut, die Funktionen scheinen auch nicht knapp zu  sein.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Gibt es eigentlich ne Maus mit Orangenen Akzenten?


----------



## SCUX (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

http://spielgezeug.de/spielzeug.php?img=images/kaethe_kruse_91112_zapler_maus_orange.jpg&w=200&h=200

http://pan.fotovista.com/dev/3/8/00005383/l_00005383.jpg
genug Orange?


----------



## Xetic (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ne Maus mit Orangenen Akzenten?



Die Kone kannst dir ja orange einstellen 

Und warum findest du die Kone so teuer? Wieviel kostet denn eine G9?


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

G9 würd ich nie kaufen, aber vllt ne G5, welche 35 inkl. kosten würde. Die Kone gibts nicht unter 60 inkl. versand.

Und nein, das Orange ist mir viel zu kräftig


----------



## Xetic (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> G9 würd ich nie kaufen, aber vllt ne G5, welche 35 inkl. kosten würde. Die Kone gibts nicht unter 60 inkl. versand.
> 
> Und nein, das Orange ist mir viel zu kräftig



Ich werd nicht aufgeben bis du dir die Kone geholt hast 

Will dass du die gleiche Begeisterung wie ich hast


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Dann musst mir aber noch n paar schlagfertige Argumente liefern, welche für dich kein Problem darstellen sollten, da du die Maus ja hast und nur berichten muss


----------



## SCUX (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Dann musst mir aber noch n paar schlagfertige Argumente liefern



weil du die Kone total cool findest^^
und wieso hast du dir die G5 noch nicht bestellt??


Da_Frank schrieb:


> 2:0 für die G5. Ich warte noch bis heute Abend, gut ist abend bis zum späten Abend f
> wenn bis dahin keiner was gegen die G5 oder für eine andere Maus sagt wird die G5 bestellt.





Da_Frank schrieb:


> Edit: Hier mal ein Zitat von klutten:
> 
> Besonders interessant ist die Kone für Spieler, die bisher an ihrer MX518 gehangen haben. Trotz des doppelten Preises bietet der Neuling von Roccat ein gleiches Gefühl beim Greifen und die Performance ist um Längen besser.
> 
> Sagt das nicht eigentlich schon alles?^^ Also ich mein, Klutten ist doch hier einer der erfahrenen, wenn er die kone voll und ganz empfiehlt und ihr 9,8 von 10 punkten gibt, wie er auch in seinem preview geschrieben hat, ist das doch eigentlich die perfekte Maus?





Da_Frank schrieb:


> in der endrunde stehen... kone vs G5file:///C:/Users/SCUX/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Genau, Kone oder G5


----------



## eVoX (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Das ist hier wohl so eine "When it´s done!" Geschichte

Du sagt ja selber das dir die Kone zu teuer ist, wieso dann noch überlegen?
Wenn du jetzt eine Maus habne willst und dir die Kone nicht "leisten" kannst, spricht nichts gegen eine G5.
Du kannst auch etwas sparen und dir die Kone holen, aber 60€ sind schon etwas hapig.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

zu teuer für das gebotene, was mir bekannt ist. Wenn du jetzt allerdings noch ein paar weltbewegende features aufzählst, ist mir die Kone durchaus 60 Wert.


----------



## DrSin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Wenn man sich einmal an die TCU der Kone gewohnt hat kommt man schwer davon weg


----------



## eVoX (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> zu teuer für das gebotene, was mir bekannt ist. Wenn du jetzt allerdings noch ein paar weltbewegende features aufzählst, ist mir die Kone durchaus 60 Wert.



Bitte schön, viel Spaß beim Lesen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...occat-kone-der-spielertraum-aller-maeuse.html


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hab ich schon lang gelesen^^


----------



## eVoX (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Na also, mehr Infos als dort gibt es nicht.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Na doch, ich will halt einen Vergleich zwischen G5 und Kone.


----------



## SCUX (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Na doch, ich will halt einen Vergleich zwischen G5 und Kone.


was soll denn genau verglichen werden?
mit welcher du ein besseres Gefühl hast kann ja niemand testen 
bei einzelnen Daten; watch *Klutten*&Google 

wenn du dein Spielgefühl nicht verändern willst steht dir wohl nur die G5 als logische Auswahl zur Verfügung.

wenn du kein Problem hast dich umzugewöhnen und das Geld hast kauf dir halt die Kone...weil--> neuer, cooler, bunter und mehr Schnickschnack...

ich glaube das einzigste wasdir fehlt ist die sicherheit zu wissen was du haben willst....und das kannst nur du selbst beantworten


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Genau das fehlt mir 
Spielgefühl, pa ich kann mich umgewöhnen^^ Geld ? Ich hab reiche Eltern 
Mir kommts halt auf die Leistung und Ergonomie der Maus an.


----------



## Xetic (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Genau das fehlt mir
> Spielgefühl, pa ich kann mich umgewöhnen^^ Geld ? Ich hab reiche Eltern
> Mir kommts halt auf die Leistung und Ergonomie der Maus an.



Das gefühl kennt denk ich jeder 

Du weisst ALLES über beide Mäuse, kannst dich aber net entscheiden.

Das is so wie bei mir damals 360 oder PS3, obwohl ich ALLEs über jede Konsole wusste, hab ich trotzdem immer wieder nachgefragt 

Los hol dir einfach die G5 wenn du das Geld für die Kone nicht hast. Falls du das Geld hast, aber die Maus spielt ne Rolle, dann teste sie beide im MM und kauf dir dann eine.

Hatte noch keine G5 in der Hand, aber im Gegensatz zu meienr razer copperhead, ist die Kone um Welten besser.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ich rate zur G5, die hat die gleiche form wie die mx518 und is noch nen tick präziser.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hmmmm^^


----------



## DrSin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

hier ist ein Test wo auch die G5 getestet wurde, guck dir am besten mal die Seite vom Fazit an.
Test: Gamingmäuse von Logitech bis Razer - 12.11.2005 - ComputerBase


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hmmmm^^


*ICH HABS** *​ 
*du bestellst dir einfach beide, und schickst eine (die dir weniger gefällt) einfach wieder zurück.*
*Mehr als eins zwei Tage wirste ja wohl nicht brauchen für eine Entscheideung.....*woooobei ​


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hab leider nur Geld für eine^^


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Rechnung zahlste erst nach 14Tagen 
bis dahin ist die Zweite ja schon wieder zurückgeschickt, und du musst nur eine zahlen 
also, keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

dann nann mir einen shop der beide hat und auf rechnung akzeptiert, dann könnte das klappen


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> dann nann mir einen shop der beide hat und auf rechnung akzeptiert, dann könnte das klappen


 
die Mühe könntest du, auf die Hoffnung raus das du endlich fündig wirst, dir ruhig selbst mal machen


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Doofe Frage, aber welcher Shop macht überhaupt auf Rechnung? Ich kenn gar keinen.


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, aber welcher Shop macht überhaupt auf Rechnung? Ich kenn gar keinen.


nun bei Amazon dürfte das gehen 
und selbst wenn du beide erst mal zahlst, kannst du eine wieder zurück schicken un dbekommst dein Geld wieder...wo ist das Problem??


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hab leider nur Geld für eine^^



da ist das problem


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> da ist das problem


 




Da_Frank schrieb:


> Spielgefühl, pa ich kann mich umgewöhnen^^ Geld ? Ich hab reiche Eltern
> Mir kommts halt auf die Leistung und Ergonomie der Maus an.




also wenn du dir wie geplant Ende Juni die Kone bestellt hättest, wäre sie schon längst ausgetauscht gegen eine G5 bei Unzufriedenheit....

du tust mir schon fast so leid das ich kurz davor bin dir meine, im Schrank sich langweilende, G5 zu schicken zum testen


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Na dann her damit  Schau dir meine Bewertungen an, nur positiv


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Na dann her damit  Schau dir meine Bewertungen an, nur positiv


aber für das Porto hin-und her könntest du dir auch gleich die etwas teurer Kone kaufen 
(ausserdem hänge ich sehr an dieser Maus  auch nach der Revolution, Kone und Mamba sage ich nur G5 best Mouse ever )


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hmm ist das die neue? würdest du sie mir verkaufen?


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hmm ist das die neue? würdest du sie mir verkaufen?


die G5? nee die ist schon älter,
hier **klick* Post 91 hab ich sie für jemand verglichen zu der Mamba.

was ich zB an der G5 richtig gut finde ist die Oberfläche, da sieht man keine Fettspuren oder sonstige Abdrücke 
der Mausklick hat einen genialen Druckpunkt, kurz und knackig 
und die Haptik ist (für mich) sehr sehr gut 

ich wollte eine Neue weil ich die G5 schon lange habe...und wollt einfach mal was Neues...
aber manchmal sind die alten Dinge halt dennoch die Besten 
Die einzigste Maus die ich wohl blind "besser" einstufen würde wie die G5 ist eine G5Wireless...also quasie der Nachfolger der G7....aber da ist wohl nichts in Sicht...
jetzt nutze ich die Mamba...ich wollte auch schon die G5 verkaufen, ABER ich bin sehr froh das es nicht dazu kam!


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hehe du bist Vater?^^ Ist die G5 schon ein wenig abgenutzt, schaut auf den Bildern so aus.
Na sag mal, wenn ich dir 4 euro überweis fürs porto, schickst du se mir, ich test se ein zwei tage und schick se dir zurück? Besser natürlich wär, wenn du sie gleich verkaufst^^ Komm lass sie nicht im Schrank verstauben, gib sie an einen ehrenvollen Nachfolger weiter


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hehe du bist Vater?^^


 2facher 



> Ist die G5 schon ein wenig abgenutzt, schaut auf den Bildern so aus


.
nein, also klar ist sie abgenutzt..nur sieht man es nicht, unten ist ein Googlebild von einer Neuen, da erkennst du gut das die Oberfläche schon so ist...das ist ja das cool  bie der Kone, und jetzt auch bei der Mamba zeichnen sich recht schnell Abdrücke ab wo die Finger am meisten drücken 



> Na sag mal, wenn ich dir 4 euro überweis fürs porto, schickst du se mir, ich test se ein zwei tage und schick se dir zurück? Besser natürlich wär, wenn du sie gleich verkaufst^^ Komm lass sie nicht im Schrank verstauben, gib sie an einen ehrenvollen Nachfolger weiter


ALSO  wenn du in der Nähe Frankfurt/Wiesbaden wohnst, kannst du sie dir gerne mal ne Woche ausleihen...
aber ich werde sie nicht "irgendwohin" schicken....sorry, ist nicht persönlich gemeint!!!!!!!!!

verkaufen lohnt sich nicht .... was soll ich dafür nehmen? ich könnte zwar grad im Moment jeden Euro gebrauchen, aber der Wert *für mich* und der wirkliche Wert, unterscheiden sich zu tiefst^^
ich weiß ja nicht ob jemals wieder so ne gute Maus rauskommt 
und ganz ohne Ersatzmaus wollte ich auch nicht sein....der neue Kram geht ja öfters mal kaputt....


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ich kanns wirklich nur nochmal sagen, die G5 is einfach genial!!!!


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Hey komm, bitte verkauf sie mir, jetzt hab ich schon wieder pc mist gekauft und hätte kein geld mehr für ne kone. wenn ich mit deiner sparen könnte wär das echt klasse... biiiitte^^


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hey komm, bitte verkauf sie mir, jetzt hab ich schon wieder pc mist gekauft und hätte kein geld mehr für ne kone. wenn ich mit deiner sparen könnte wär das echt klasse... biiiitte^^


 
du bekommst doch ne Neue bereit für um die 35€....
so viel billiger wärs inkl Porto auch nicht bei mir 
nimm lieber ne Neue, da haste Garantie! und wenn sie dir doch nicht zusagt, kannste sie zurück schicken


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

35 sind viel Geld... sagen wir 5 inkl. und ich nehm sie? 

25 inkl. würde ich schon geben.


----------



## eVoX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



SCUX schrieb:


> verkaufen lohnt sich nicht .... was soll ich dafür nehmen? ich könnte zwar grad im Moment jeden Euro gebrauchen, aber der Wert *für mich* und der wirkliche Wert, unterscheiden sich zu tiefst^^
> ich weiß ja nicht ob jemals wieder so ne gute Maus rauskommt



Das denk ich auch immer, hab meine MX518 auch schon über drei Jahre und kann mich von der einfach nicht trennen

Deshalb wird meine neue eine G5, weil die sehr viel von der MX518 hat.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Deswegen will ich SCUX Maus, hat den vorteil sie ist schon eingespielt... ach ne, der vorteil war sie ist billiger


----------



## SCUX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

öhm lass mich mal überschlagen. . . 6euro Porto, 10euro mind für ne neue Ersatzmaus. Wären dann noch ganze 9euro Gewinn^^ hey das ist exakt eine Kinokarte  öhm also NEIN , tausch meine liebste G5 nicht ein gegen EINEN Kinobesuch und eine Schrottmaus.!!!!!!!!!!!!!”


----------



## eVoX (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

SCUX seine hat aber nur eine Daumentaste, die refresh hat 2.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Na gut, dann nehm ich halt die G5 refresh  Passt dann auch zu meiner neuen G15 refresh


----------



## Holdrio (2. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



SCUX schrieb:


> Die einzigste Maus die ich wohl blind "besser" einstufen würde wie die G5 ist eine G5Wireless...also quasie der Nachfolger der G7....aber da ist wohl nichts in Sicht...



Sniff ja, werde es mir Depp nie verzeihen können nie eine G7 gekauft zu haben, wenn ich das gewusst hätte...
Stehe auch gerade vor der Frage und werde die üble Kabelkröte wohl schlucken dann halt, die G9 und G9x wäre für mich übrigens nie ein Thema weil uberOptions damit nicht geht.

Falls jemand über Mäuse und USB Anforderungen Bescheid weiss bitte auch mal hier reinguggen.


----------



## SCUX (4. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*



Holdrio schrieb:


> Sniff ja, werde es mir Depp nie verzeihen können nie eine G7 gekauft zu haben, wenn ich das gewusst hätte....


das es noch welche gibt weißte aber, oder? *klickmich*


----------



## Holdrio (4. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Nö fabrikneue sogar noch offenbar wusste ich nicht, aber für mich Schweizer bleibts trotzdem bei gibts nimmer bei dem Anbieter, nur für D und AT.
Hier höchstens noch gebraucht gesehen bei Ebay und Co bisher.

Aber eh zu spät jetzt so oder so, die Carbonversion sieht aber schon genial aus, von der bekam ich zur ihren "off. Lebzeiten" gar nie was mit.
Am Anfang gabs die doch nur in dem schrägen Türkis oder, das alleine hatte mich damals erstmal vom Kauf abgehalten. 

Übrigens, 80 Teuros bei dem Ebayfritzen? 
Wow, dagegen war meine eben gekaufte G5 für 50 ja fast ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Ihr müsst auch immer die alten Schinken wieder aufwärmen 

Ich für meinen Teil werd mir ne G5 Refresh hohlen, aber postet ruhig weiter^^


----------



## Holdrio (4. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Gute Wahl, bin seit Montag auch sehr zufrieden mit der.....bis auf das ungewohnte Sch....kabel nach Jahren erstmals wieder buuuuuuuh! 
Aber ist schon ne andere Welt in Games als die MX1100R vorher, muss wohl wirklich auch am Kabel liegen oder sonst was noch deutlich besser bei der G5, denn zumindest bei den DPI war die MX1100 mit 1600 ja eigentlichgar nicht so viel schlechter.



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch immer die alten Schinken wieder aufwärmen



Den alten G7 Schinken? 
Gabs eigentlich mal ein off. Statement von Logitech zur Einstellung?
Hab ich gar nie mitbekommen, erst kürzlich mal aufgefallen.


----------



## eVoX (4. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Damit meinte er wohl das Thema und nicht die G7.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Richtig


----------



## Xetic (4. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Sorry dass ich mich da kurz einmische, aber kann man seine Maus wenn man nicht zufrieden ist, und sie beim Saturn gekauft hat (vor ungefähr einem Monat) zurückbringen? 

Glaube nicht aber ich würde meine Kone gerne gegen eine Lachesis tauschen


----------



## Da_Frank (4. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Bei Online Shops besteht die möglichkeit des 14 tägigen rückgaberechts, Saturn ist rechtlich nicht verpflichtet sie zurück zu nehmen, aber wenn du freundlich fragst sehe ich druchaus positiv dass sie die Maus zurücknehmen.


----------



## Countdown (5. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

Bei Saturn und co. ist es soweit ich weiß so, dass man innerhalb von 14 Tagen das ungeöffnete Produkt zurückgeben kann.

Wie es nach einem Monat bei einem bereits benutzten Produkt aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber kannst ja mal freundlich nachfragen.


----------



## Da_Frank (8. August 2009)

*AW: nachfolger für mx518 gesucht*

ungeöffnet bringt mir ja nichts... will die Maus ja testen, und benutzte Produkte nehmen nur Online Shops zurück soweit ich weiß...


----------

